# UltratechHost - 1Gbps Russian Offshore VPS Hosting | Instant Setup | BitCoin Payment



## UltratechHost (Jul 1, 2017)

UltratechHost (Ultra Web Solutions®) is a premier hosting company on the digital world since 2010. Here We Provides Shared, Reseller, Onshore VPS & Offshore VPS, Onshore Dedicated Server & Offshore Dedicated Server Hosting that matched to the needs of our customers around the globe.

UltratechHost (Ultra Web Solutions®) Provides Web hosting services at different locations around the globe which Includes Geo Friendly Servers located at Germany, USA, Netherlands, Russia Datacenters. We provides modern hi-tech server leasing with a wide range of services.

Locations: *Russia*
Discount : Get 5% Recurring Discount on use of Promo code: *VPS5OFF*
======================================================
*Package URL*
======================================================
Main Website: UltratechHost

Russian VPS: 1Gbps Russian Offshore VPS

Offers: UltratechHost Other Offers

======================================================
*VPS Packages*
======================================================

*Iron VPS*
50 GB Web Space
256 MB Dedicated RAM
512 MB Burst RAM
1 Core CPU
1 IP Address
1Gbps/Unlimited Bandwidth
*€12.99EUR /Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Copper VPS*
100 GB Web Space
512 MB Dedicated RAM
762 MB Burst RAM
1 Core CPU
1 IP Address
1Gbps/Unlimited Bandwidth
*€18.99EUR /Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Bronze VPS*
150 GB Web Space
768 MB Dedicated RAM
1024 MB Burst RAM
2 Core CPU
1 IP Address
1Gbps/Unlimited Bandwidth
*€25.99EUR /Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Silver VPS*
200 GB Web Space
1024 MB Dedicated RAM
2048 MB Burst RAM
2 Core CPU
1 IP Address
1Gbps/Unlimited Bandwidth
*€35.99EUR /Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Gold VPS*
250 GB Web Space
2048 MB Dedicated RAM
3072 MB Burst RAM
3 Core CPU
1 IP Address
1Gbps/Unlimited Bandwidth
*€40.99EUR /Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Platinum VPS*
300 GB Web Space
3072 MB Dedicated RAM
4096 MB Burst RAM
3 Core CPU
1 IP Address
1Gbps/Unlimited Bandwidth
*€45.99EUR /Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Titanium VPS*
350 GB Web Space
4096 MB Dedicated RAM
6144 MB Burst RAM
4 Core CPU
1 IP Address
1Gbps/Unlimited Bandwidth
*€65.99EUR /Monthly*
*Order Now*

======================================================
*All the above VPS Includes*
======================================================

Unlimited Reboot/OS Reinstallation
Free VPS Setup
Full Root Access
Control Panel Options: cPanel/DirectAdmin/Plesk/Webmin*
All Major OS
1 IP Address
Easily Upgrade/Downgrade at anytime
Note: *cPanel/Direct Admin/Plesk have additional fess

======================================================
*Upgrade Options*
======================================================

Extra 256/512/1024 MB RAM
1 or 2 Extra Ips
Extra 10 GB or More Space
1 Core CPU
Managed Service

Why Us : "It's a big world. So it needs a better hosting provider."

1. High Performance Servers
2. Highly Experienced Technical Support.
3. Affordable Rates
4. 15days Money Back Guarantee.
5. No Overselling of Resources.


*VERIFIED PAYMENT GATEWAYS :*
===================================================
Paypal | EBS ( Visa & Master Credit Card) | Payza (Alertpay) | Skrill (MoneyBookers) | Bankwire Transfer | Perfect Money | OK PAY | BitCoin

======================================================
General Sales FAQ
======================================================

Q: How long have you been in business?
A: We're in 7 years of business. Since 2010!

Q: How long does it take to setup my server?
A: It can vary from a few minutes to few hours due to the varying levels of verification.

Q: Will you assist with migrations and transferring our existing data?
A: Yes.

Q: Do you allow adult content?
A: Yes, legal adult contents are allowed.

Join Ultra Web Solutions® at Social Networks!
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/UltraWebSolutionsIndia
Twitter: https://twitter.com/ultratechhost


----------

